# Hello!



## Rebecca (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Michelle! (That's my middle name, hehe) Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pony_vicious (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi! im new... so a little bit o' bout meself (like the accent?)

my hobbies are
horses
riding
thinking about horses
internet

i wish i could say i owned a horse but (  tear tear) it is not so. i AM however always at the barn and i love love love all horses

also HTML help pleaseee?


----------

